# Bit of a waxin day



## Mike007 (Aug 15, 2012)

Afternoon everyone. Thought I'd post a couple of photos up of my White TT S Line Black edition after i've washed and waxed it etc. Hope you like the results.





































I use this to wash the car.
http://www.chemicalguysuk.com/GLOSSWORK ... ossgal.htm

I then blow dry the car using a large blower. This reduces the amount of contact with the paint work. 
I then gave it two layers of this. This stuff is brilliant,

http://www.chemicalguysuk.com/Chemical_ ... eleste.htm

Then one layer of this,
http://www.chemicalguysuk.com/Chemical_ ... p/lava.htm

Then sealed it all with this. This stuff is brilliant. Very easy to use with a great result. 
http://www.chemicalguysuk.com/Chemical_ ... ybrv7g.htm


----------



## Saffy (Oct 28, 2008)

Looks fantastic, you won't be needing a mirror to shave with now


----------



## Saffy (Oct 28, 2008)

One question I was lead to believe that the paintwork should be sealed first and waxed after, is this incorrect and I have obviously been doing it wrong?


----------



## Mike007 (Aug 15, 2012)

Saffy said:


> Looks fantastic, you won't be needing a mirror to shave with now


Thanks mate. I so love this car.


----------



## Kanikuman (May 13, 2010)

Saffy said:


> One question I was lead to believe that the paintwork should be sealed first and waxed after, is this incorrect and I have obviously been doing it wrong?


You wax first then seal to protect the wax.


----------



## dannyboyz4 (Sep 19, 2004)

Good job! Very reflective!

Any full shots of the car?


----------



## Mike007 (Aug 15, 2012)

Saffy said:


> One question I was lead to believe that the paintwork should be sealed first and waxed after, is this incorrect and I have obviously been doing it wrong?


No you do all the work first. Polish, wax etc then seal. If it's polished well you should only ever really need to wax it. If you re- polish it then you undo all the work you've done. 
So now after each wash i will only seal it. It should only need waxing every six months. The sealant is excellent, it really does protect everything. Throughly recommend it. Last year I had my old car professional detailed by Heavenly detail. I just follow the procedure he recommended to me.


----------



## Saffy (Oct 28, 2008)

Kanikuman said:


> Saffy said:
> 
> 
> > One question I was lead to believe that the paintwork should be sealed first and waxed after, is this incorrect and I have obviously been doing it wrong?
> ...


So if you clay and polish your car do you still wax first or seal wax and seal again?


----------



## Mike007 (Aug 15, 2012)

dannyboyz4 said:


> Good job! Very reflective!
> 
> Any full shots of the car?


Bought 4 weeks ago, new. Love it to bits. My first Audi.


----------



## Mike007 (Aug 15, 2012)

Saffy said:


> Kanikuman said:
> 
> 
> > Saffy said:
> ...


Wax first then seal. 

Try blow drying your car. You will be amazed how much water is hidden on the car. The blower removes everything. Its fantastic.


----------



## Saffy (Oct 28, 2008)

What kind of blower do you use?


----------



## Mike007 (Aug 15, 2012)

Saffy said:


> What kind of blower do you use?


You can buy detailing specific blowers if you want which blow heat aswell. But I use a black and decker leaf blower. Been using it for three years on various cars. It's great. Gets rid of everything. 
Before people say 'yeah but it will make everywhere dusty'. It doesn't. I soak the drive first to dampen everything down. The paint work on all my previous cars have been 99% swirl free. 

If you want the link to the detailing blower let me know. I will post it up.


----------



## Saffy (Oct 28, 2008)

That would be great, I do have a leaf blower and will give it a go. Great bit of advice about wetting the floor. I have not had a chance to detail my car this year due to weather and lack of garage.


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Looks amazing!!! 8)


----------



## Mike007 (Aug 15, 2012)

This one uses heat but for me its to small and slow.

http://www.chemicalguysuk.com/SearchRes ... er&Submit=

I use something similar to this. Obviously with just the blower attachment on and not the leave collector piece. Lol.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Black-Decker-GW ... 254&sr=1-1


----------



## Mike007 (Aug 15, 2012)

TTchan said:


> Looks amazing!!! 8)


Thanks very much


----------



## Saffy (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks Mike


----------

